# Da tinh chế và những kiến thức về da Chèvre



## duseovntop (28/8/21)

Da tinh chế và những kiến thức về da Chèvre Da Chèvre là một trong những loại da yêu thích của tôi vì nó rất dễ sử dụng và trông rất tuyệt. Đó là một lớp da ẩn rất đặc biệt, bìa da menu nhà hàngnổi bật khi bạn nhìn thấy nó. Nhiều túi xách cao cấp, cũng như các dự án gia đình yêu quý, sử dụng trà sữa. Tương tự như da bò và da ngựa, các loại da Chèvre khác nhau có chất lượng khác nhau. Chúng tôi mang theo hai loại Chèvre, và chúng đến từ một trong những xưởng thuộc da tốt nhất ở Pháp. Có những loại da tương tự ở Mỹ (được dán nhãn đơn giản là da dê), nhưng chúng thường không được đẹp. Khi bạn có cả hai món ẩn trong tay, sự khác biệt ngay lập tức được thể hiện rõ ràng. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Chèvre Ẩn: Nhìn tổng thể và cảm nhận Chèvre có vẻ ngoài đặc biệt khác với chất liệu da bò. Da sống nhỏ, và hạt cũng vậy. Bạn có thể dễ dàng nhận thấy những thay đổi về báo giá quyển menu bìa da hình thái hạt như cột sống, vai và tổng thể hạt thay đổi khi bạn di chuyển từ cơ thể sang chân. Ví dụ: khi bạn tiến gần hơn đến phần trên cùng của vùng da ẩn, bạn có thể thấy cách vân hạt chặt chẽ hơn và gần nhau hơn. Một bảng điều khiển có thể có một số chi tiết như vậy, làm cho mỗi bảng ẩn trở nên năng động và độc đáo. Một số nhà sản xuất túi chuyên nghiệp và các nhà thiết kế cao cấp khác cố tình tìm kiếm các lớp da bọc ngoài với những sắc thái như thế này, nhưng cũng có thể tạo ra một kết cấu đồng nhất trên toàn bộ sản phẩm. Chèvre Chagrin Chèvre Chagrin mà chúng tôi cung cấp trên cửa hàng của mình là 100% thuộc da thực vật, giúp dễ dàng đánh bóng và an toàn khi sử dụng cho các ứng dụng mà da tiếp xúc với lông thú hoặc da (chẳng hạn như dây đeo đồng hồ). Sử dụng thuốc nhuộm anilin hoàn toàn tạo ra một lớp da ẩn gần như trần trụi; sự kết hợp đơn giản giữa da thuộc và màu sắc. Chính vì vậy, Chèvre Chagrin là một trong những chiếc đồng hồ đeo tay yêu thích của chúng tôi để xem tuổi và thậm chí còn trở nên tinh tế hơn theo thời gian. Da sống có một lớp bóng bề mặt khiến nó gần như lấp lánh dưới ánh sáng và có thể gợi lên bề mặt đá cuội sáng bóng hơn nhiều như một con cá đuối hạt mịn. Hiệu ứng này là nguồn gốc của da này; nó có nghĩa là để gợi lên cá đuối. Chèvre Chagrin là một loại da có độ cứng trung bình, và độ mỏng của nó làm cho nó rất linh hoạt, nhưng không bị nhăn. Chỉ những lớp da đầu nguyên sơ tự nhiên mới mang lại hiệu quả Chèvre Chagrin vì bất kỳ khuyết điểm nào trên lớp da trần sẽ lộ ra. Bởi vì nó là trần, các khu vực sử dụng nhiều như mặt ngoài của ví, nút và nắp có độ sáng bóng cho chúng, tương tự như cách các cạnh được sáng bóng sau khi đánh bóng. Xử lý và bảo dưỡng Hãy đặc biệt chăm sóc da này, cả trong việc xử lý nó trong quá trình xây dựng và sử dụng nó như một sản phẩm hoàn thiện. Anilin kết thúc hoàn toàn sẽ hút nước và biến đổi màu sắc. Nếu bạn muốn sử dụng da sống của Chagrin cho các vật dụng hàng ngày, hãy cân nhắc sử dụng lớp bảo vệ ánh sáng hoặc lớp phủ sáp. Da sống được nhuộm hoàn toàn từ trước ra sau, do đó các bề mặt, cạnh và bìa da đựng hồ sơmặt thịt sẽ có màu rất giống nhau. Hiệu ứng này được gọi là thuốc nhuộm bị ‘thấm qua’. Lợi ích của việc này là khi hoàn thiện các cạnh, bạn có thể đạt được vẻ sáng bóng hoặc mờ và nó sẽ có màu rất giống với bề mặt.


----------

